
Think startups are risky business? How about this... - dchs
http://youtube.com/watch?v=txdv_oNq81I
======
pedalpete
I have to question the safety of the design of the tower for a few points in
the climb. It seems that at a few transition points there are very few places
to grab comfortably and move into the correct position.

How often do people have to climb these towers?

What do they do once they are up there?? I hope that wasn't just to replace
the bulb in the beacon.

